# Is it only Sunny?



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello all! 
How are you? 
Well, i was wondering if it's just sunny.. or other tiels are like it too.. I'm not sure if it's because sunny is still scared of us sometimes or he just doesn't like it but he refuses to let anyone stroke his head he will bite and sometimes hisses at you... is there anyway to get him used to being stroked or are some birds just like it?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Tiels are very moody creatures (and people think I am moody!  ). My Sunny used to let me scritch her head and neck but not anymore. She will bite and hiss if I try but she lets me kiss her. She only lets her grandpa scritch her. So I have come to accept this. Every now and then I still try to scritch her. Who knows? Maybe one day she will decide to let me scritch her again! You just have to keep trying, or see if Sunny will let you kiss him instead.


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> Tiels are very moody creatures (and people think I am moody!  ). My Sunny used to let me scritch her head and neck but not anymore. She will bite and hiss if I try but she lets me kiss her. She only lets her grandpa scritch her. So I have come to accept this. Every now and then I still try to scritch her. Who knows? Maybe one day she will decide to let me scritch her again! You just have to keep trying, or see if Sunny will let you kiss him instead.


I just found out today.. he doesn't really bite it's like a tap it doesn't hurt at all! :blush: and he's started like chewing but not hurting my fingers hahah! strange bird i have


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, Sunny's the same way and I gotta give her the credit that she never bites "for real"---she has never bitten so hard that she drew blood. Usually it doesn't really hurt because it's just a soft bite or a tap. I believe she could draw blood if she really wanted to bite, so I guess I just have to be thankful for that!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> Yeah, Sunny's the same way and I gotta give her the credit that she never bites "for real"---she has never bitten so hard that she drew blood. Usually it doesn't really hurt because it's just a soft bite or a tap. I believe she could draw blood if she really wanted to bite, so I guess I just have to be thankful for that!


Yeah the same with sunny, he's making progress rather quickly i mean i put my hand in she'll tap it then he'll step up and he did let me scratch the top of his head for a few seconds. Hahaha mood swings he has


----------



## MoonandPixie (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, I feel like a mind reader with Pixie. She likes to be itched when SHE likes to be itched - if I read her mood incorrectly I will get the "keeeee ahhhh!!!" sound and then she will hop off my hand or shoulder and waddle off in disgust.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

MoonandPixie said:


> Yeah, I feel like a mind reader with Pixie. She likes to be itched when SHE likes to be itched - if I read her mood incorrectly I will get the "keeeee ahhhh!!!" sound and then she will hop off my hand or shoulder and waddle off in disgust.


Yeah, Sunny will lower her head and when I kiss or cuddle her she'll lift her head to bite or beak-bang me and hiss to tell me "NOT LIKE THAT!!! Sheesh, don't you know how to do anything right???" She usually likes it when I massage her head and cheek area with my lips (I purse them then open and close them as if I'm pretending to be a fish  ) and she would twist her head from side to side so that both cheeks get massaged ) but all of a sudden I'd get the "YOU'RE NOT DOING IT RIGHT!!!" hiss or bang. So it's forever a tug of war with Sunny going "this way, no no, this!!! Yeah right here...no no NOT THERE!!! Yeah like that....NO NO NOT like that!!! You're doing it all wrong! Kiss me here...NO NOT THERE!!!" :blink: :wacko:


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> Yeah, Sunny will lower her head and when I kiss or cuddle her she'll lift her head to bite or beak-bang me and hiss to tell me "NOT LIKE THAT!!! Sheesh, don't you know how to do anything right???" She usually likes it when I massage her head and cheek area with my lips (I purse them then open and close them as if I'm pretending to be a fish  ) and she would twist her head from side to side so that both cheeks get massaged ) but all of a sudden I'd get the "YOU'RE NOT DOING IT RIGHT!!!" hiss or bang. So it's forever a tug of war with Sunny going "this way, no no, this!!! Yeah right here...no no NOT THERE!!! Yeah like that....NO NO NOT like that!!! You're doing it all wrong! Kiss me here...NO NOT THERE!!!" :blink: :wacko:


Hehehehe! Sunny's like that with our budgie.. they always preen eachother and sunny will tap sellys head if he does something wrong. He's exactly the same if he's sitting on my shoulder if i stand up or turn my head i'll get a tap as if to stay 'Do you MIND!? I was comfortable and you just ruined it' 2 minutes later he's fluffed up .  It's the same with bedtime as we cover them up at night otherwise we have a very nice alarm at 5 in the morning sunny will hiss and bite then he'll look confused at why it isn't bed time yet hahaha!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ellie.Rose said:


> He's exactly the same if he's sitting on my shoulder if i stand up or turn my head i'll get a tap as if to stay 'Do you MIND!? I was comfortable and you just ruined it'


Exactly like Sunny. She gets all nice and comfortable on my shoulder and if I turn my head a micromillimeter she'll hiss or tap to say "DID I SAY YOU COULD MOVE YOUR HEAD??? DID I?????"  After awhile it becomes a game and I'd deliberately move my head a micromillimeter just to get a reaction out of her, and if not I will keep turning more until I get it, and I can get her to hiss on cue by moving my head to the point where I can almost get her to hiss out the entire "Happy Birthday" song or something. :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My lucky and cookie allowed me to scritch them but not anymore 
peachy is the only one that i can give scritches too


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> My lucky and cookie allowed me to scritch them but not anymore
> peachy is the only one that i can give scritches too


It's strange! How birds just change like that, Sunny will put his head down you go towards him he quickly reacts as if he's like 'What are you doing!?' Maybe he'll change or maybe not!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ellie.Rose said:


> It's strange! How birds just change like that, Sunny will put his head down you go towards him he quickly reacts as if he's like 'What are you doing!?' Maybe he'll change or maybe not!


My Sunny used to eat carrots, then one day she just decided she would NEVER EVER eat carrots again and she really never ate them again. How do you explain that????  

I was watching "The Simpsons" the other night (yeah it's my nightly secret indulgence  ) and the episode features Bart who has a crush on this girl in his class, but no matter what he does, the girl gets mad at him. He asks her what she wants him to do but she says "I'll never tell you!!!" Exasperated, Bart cries "why can't you stay the same two days in a row???" Someone should tell Bart that tiels can't even stay the same two seconds in a row!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am having problems with my cockatiel too! Daisy won't let me even get close to her! When i even reach in the cage to refill the seed and water she hisses and backs away!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

morla said:


> I am having problems with my cockatiel too! Daisy won't let me even get close to her! When i even reach in the cage to refill the seed and water she hisses and backs away!


Don't worry. It takes time. Give her time to get used to you and your presence. I know it's easier said than done, as I'm an extremely impatient person myself  , but even I have learned to be more patient, which is a real feat for someone like me.  Talk softly to her, call her name, sing, and do all those other things people suggest that would help with the bond. She'll come around.


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't worry Morla! Sunny was like that too! And can be like it now i got him out and he wasn't having none of it. He wouldn't come near me so i just left him too it, I'm sure daisy will come along! I agree with Annie talk to her softly and whistle little tunes to her, Sunny loves it when i talk to him now his favourite word is 'Good boy' He always likes to be told he's a good boy! Hehehe!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Annie said:


> My Sunny used to eat carrots, then one day she just decided she would NEVER EVER eat carrots again and she really never ate them again. How do you explain that????
> 
> I was watching "The Simpsons" the other night (yeah it's my nightly secret indulgence  ) and the episode features Bart who has a crush on this girl in his class, but no matter what he does, the girl gets mad at him. He asks her what she wants him to do but she says "I'll never tell you!!!" Exasperated, Bart cries "why can't you stay the same two days in a row???" Someone should tell Bart that tiels can't even stay the same two seconds in a row!


Carrots? wow! I tried sunny with carrots he was like an actual child he was throwing a tantrum about them! 
Oh yes i do love this simpsons hahaha! Yes it's so true tiels a constantly changing there mind!


----------

